# Sudwala Lodge Tender Fees - they got back to me



## pal (Jun 24, 2014)

Sudwala Lodge got back to me regarding the Tender Fees.  What that is -- if you are behind in your levy fees (we call it maintenance fees) -- those are the units that they are going to sell. So if you want to buy another one, that is the listing for it.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 25, 2014)

As I stated here.
But thanks for the confirmation.


----------

